# VIP211 Audio Dropouts..



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully someone can help.. I am using the optical audio connection from my VIP211 to my receiver and within the past 2 months I have been getting random audio drop-outs. I'll be wathing a show.. SD or HD and the audo will cut out and then come back on. Video is fine. Does anyone know why? how do I resolve this?? I do not notice this on my other unit which is hooked up with regular RCA cables...

Thanks...


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

dahauss said:


> Hopefully someone can help.. I am using the optical audio connection from my VIP211 to my receiver and within the past 2 months I have been getting random audio drop-outs. I'll be wathing a show.. SD or HD and the audo will cut out and then come back on. Video is fine. Does anyone know why? how do I resolve this?? I do not notice this on my other unit which is hooked up with regular RCA cables...
> 
> Thanks...


I just upgraded to the 211 from 811 yesterday. I too am having audio drop-outs, but I've only noticed on the HD channels. But it's happening on everyone of them. I'm also using optical audio.

Ken


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dahauss said:


> Hopefully someone can help.. I am using the optical audio connection from my VIP211 to my receiver and within the past 2 months I have been getting random audio drop-outs. I'll be wathing a show.. SD or HD and the audo will cut out and then come back on. Video is fine. Does anyone know why? how do I resolve this?? I do not notice this on my other unit which is hooked up with regular RCA cables...
> 
> Thanks...


Been seeing audio dropouts for the last 2 days on all my boxes. I think somethings up at uplink. One of my ViP's I was running Composite audio and SPDIF at the same time and only SPDIF (DD5.1) was cutting out.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Every time I switch between HD channels and SD channel's I lose sound on the SD channels? Never happen till today. I gotta restart the 211 to get sound back on the SD channel's but once I change the channel it goes out again. I using optical also.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I sure hope this gets fixed Soon. Im going to call dish and complain. Its hard to watch a movie, have the audio drop out and loose some of the lines...


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Some may already know this, but I'll post it just in case. I contacted Dish's Tech Forum via e-mail yesterday regarding the audio drop issue with the 211 & optical cable(s). They responded saying they were aware of the problem, their Engineers were working on it & it would be addressed in an upcoming software fix. They did ask for my specific receiver info to assist them additionally. Just thought I'd give everyone the latest update...I've now got great PQ, I just need DD 5.1 to go with it. I'm keeping my fingers crossed..

Ken


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have noticed this same problem for the past couple days also. I use optical audio to my receiver. Prior to that my DD5.1 has been working great.


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

Well have then done anything to try and resolve the issue? I still have the audo dropouts...


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

dahauss said:


> Well have then done anything to try and resolve the issue? I still have the audo dropouts...


See my post above dated 11/28. I wouldn't have expected them to have found the fix this quick. I'm sure they are working on it as it is too widespread an issue to ignore. I just hope their fix doesn't make it worse or affect some other area that doesn't have a problem (which many times is the case).

Ken


----------



## ClaytonD (Oct 26, 2006)

I've only had Dish with a 211 (2 of them and a 622) for about 2 weeks now. I too experience the random audio glitch. It seems to mainly show up when I change to a channel and the audio drops for second. I've only had 1 or 2 other times where it dropped out again... but only for a second.

Here's one nagging issue / question I have. Why is it that on some channels at random times, with a DD 5.1 signal, I get no audio on my subwoofer? It's like the bass frequencies aren't there. For example, the other night on HDNet, there was a Sammy Hagar concert. But I got no bass via my subwoofer. My receiver shows a DD 5.1 signal coming and shows that the sw should be active, but no bass. I changed to a different channel, still DD 5.1 with sw, and I get bass via the sw. I've now noticed this on HDNet and Rave. But then when I watch something on either of those channels again later or the next day, I have bass via the sw. What the heck? Anybody else experience this?

I tried all the normal stuff... turn it all off, back on again, change the DD properties in the 211, etc...


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

ClaytonD said:


> I've only had Dish with a 211 (2 of them and a 622) for about 2 weeks now. I too experience the random audio glitch. It seems to mainly show up when I change to a channel and the audio drops for second. I've only had 1 or 2 other times where it dropped out again... but only for a second.
> 
> Here's one nagging issue / question I have. Why is it that on some channels at random times, with a DD 5.1 signal, I get no audio on my subwoofer? It's like the bass frequencies aren't there. For example, the other night on HDNet, there was a Sammy Hagar concert. But I got no bass via my subwoofer. My receiver shows a DD 5.1 signal coming and shows that the sw should be active, but no bass. I changed to a different channel, still DD 5.1 with sw, and I get bass via the sw. I've now noticed this on HDNet and Rave. But then when I watch something on either of those channels again later or the next day, I have bass via the sw. What the heck? Anybody else experience this?
> 
> I tried all the normal stuff... turn it all off, back on again, change the DD properties in the 211, etc...


I don't watch enough of the channels you mentioned above to say I've experienced the same bass issue, but somehow I can't help but think this is still all focused around the audio drop/glitch issue. I believe this glitch is DD 5.1 related since whenever I have these drops (for lack of a better word), the drop/loss corresponds directly with the DD 5.1 light on my Yamaha a/v processor blinking off. You really have to watch for it, but it's there. If they (Dish Engineering) find a direct fix for the loss, I feel we'll see some of these ancillary issues such as yours corrected. Only my opinion though....

Ken


----------



## balefire (Dec 29, 2006)

I currently have 2 ViP211. One works perfectly (including audio) via std RCA cables. The other routinely drops the audio using std RCA cables. The audio doesn't return unless I soft reset the receiver. It is extremely annoying since it happens everyday, right when the important scene pops up.

I'm going to try optical cables, but I'm doubtful it will solve my problem. Dish says it is a software problem and refuses to send me a new receiver. Any ideas?


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I have one with RCA cables that works fine. I have to use an optical cable in my home theatre room since you need that to get 7.1 surround sound. THe problem is there with the optical cable. Dish says they are working on a fix but do not know when this will happen.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Just to post an update; I'm still having the "audio drop" issue just as bad as always. It's present on all HD channels as well as my digital OTA's. I do not notice this on the SAT SD channels.
I am surprised that "balefire" in his above post indicates he has the problem using RCA cables. I had always been under the impression this was an issue when using optical (Toslink) cable & I thought it only affected DD 5.1 audio broadcasts. His is the first post (I've seen) where someone has the problem utilizing RCA's. Now I am confused.....

Ken


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm also having the same issues with audio dropping out on all HD channels. Seems like E* doesn't give two sh_t's as long as their getting there money.


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

I also am getting the random dropouts. Have three 211's and a 622. 
Audio is dropping out on the 211's when hooked to hdmi. 
The 622 when hooked hdmi does not have audio dropouts.
I don't think it's a stream problem. 
I absolutely, am sick of this junk equipment dish has supplied me.
I've been following this thread and others, have been waiting patiently for a fix.
My patience has run out, @ $110+ per month.
Maybe a group of us from this forum can band together and deduct money off our bills each month till the problem is solved (breach of contract on dish's part).

HDMI Note: the ports on the 622's and the 211's are not HDMI compliant, dish cheaped out and did not certify these units hdmi ports hence they are labled as hdtv ports, this may be why the issues and leaves me to wonder if it can be fixed.


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

get a new 211 I had the same problem and they set me a new receiver for exchange call dish and get a new one.

it will corrct the problem
it works great now


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

gintzj said:


> get a new 211 I had the same problem and they set me a new receiver for exchange call dish and get a new one.
> 
> it will corrct the problem
> it works great now


Agreed. Problem is there's three of em. Imagine that phone call(s).


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

gintzj said:


> get a new 211 I had the same problem and they set me a new receiver for exchange call dish and get a new one.
> 
> it will corrct the problem
> it works great now


Don't take this the wrong way, but I do not believe the"audio drop" issue is a problem that replacing the receiver will correct. Look at "Amherst's post; he has (3) 211's. What is the probability that all (3) are bad. I do agree the HDMI port problem can be corrected by replacing the receiver (that seems to be the result of a weak port/hardware). I do believe the "audio drop" issue can be corrected if Dish Engineering can get their s..t together and issue the right software. Maybe I'm dreamin'......

Ken


----------



## Amherst (Sep 21, 2006)

If that is the case they better get on it (hire some programmers that know what they are doing). I am going to start back charging them, if they won't replace with working unit's. The wait is over for me (dish is too slow to fix things), and I've finished with effort on my part trying to figure out their junk.:nono2:


----------



## dahauss (Oct 20, 2006)

I think I will call them and try to get some credit for all the audio dropouts I have. 

I cant even watch on show without a dropout...


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

I had the same problem and Dish sent me a new 211 and the audio problem stopped and I am a very happy camper now


----------



## balefire (Dec 29, 2006)

quick update: although my audio drops using RCA cables continued despite several "soft" resets, i recently tried a hard reset... so far so good. no audio drops via RCA cables! we'll see if this holds true with optical cables on my 211.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Found this thread that ended several months ago but a problem I've been having lately sounds (no pun intended) familiar.

In the last 3-4 days I have noticed an intermittent audio problem with my 211. While watching HD channels that are sending an analog audio signal (not DD 5.1) the sound seems to start "fading" away. There is still some sound but only about 1/2 of the information seems to be there. I usually use Dolby Pro Logic for the analog signals and other surround modes do seem to be better when this is happening. I haven't noticed it with Dolby Digital signals. 

I use HDMI only for the video signal and have an optical (toslink) cable hooked up to the audio receiver for sound. I did go into the 211 and tried switching the DD and PCM settings around with no effect.

Is anyone else experiencing this? Is it the 211 or my audio receiver?


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

I thought I'd revive this topic. Now that I am using HDMI all the way (for both audio & video), I am still having the annoying problem with "audio drops." So for me & others who thought this was related to only optical, we were wrong. This issue which has been going on since I had my 211 almost has a pattern to it. Right after I first switch to a channel, I will get a couple of intermittent drops in audio & then later on the same thing. It does seem to be primarily on SAT HD or HD OTA.
And this is not a HDMI problem since it did the same thing for me with optical. Does anyone else have this issue?

Ken


----------



## cj43 (Mar 20, 2007)

khearrean said:


> I thought I'd revive this topic. Now that I am using HDMI all the way (for both audio & video), I am still having the annoying problem with "audio drops." So for me & others who thought this was related to only optical, we were wrong. This issue which has been going on since I had my 211 almost has a pattern to it. Right after I first switch to a channel, I will get a couple of intermittent drops in audio & then later on the same thing. It does seem to be primarily on SAT HD or HD OTA.
> And this is not a HDMI problem since it did the same thing for me with optical. Does anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Ken


I've noticed the same problem here using the optical audio connection. It cuts out for a second right after I change the channel. I don't notice this over the RCA analog audio. I wonder if this is hardware issue since I see people posting about this for almost a year. You'd think they would of fixed it by now if it was a software issue.


----------



## mister_jerry (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm having the issue on my 211 with the sound level dropping to a low volume level only on HD channels. I am using HDMI from the box directly to my TV. I've also experienced the problem using an optical cable.


----------

